# I think it's time...



## StargazerOmega (May 24, 2020)

After almost 4 years, I think it's time for me to move on from Spot.

I've been feeling semi burned out since mid February, that's when I first started considering leaving, however,  I was due to go on a month long LOA in March, so I figured I'd take my LOA and see how I felt once I came back, thinking that I just needed to get away for a bit.

I came back in early April and have only felt more depressed every time I enter the store. It doesn't really help that management at my store has become drill sergeants, save for one, since the pandemic. There's only one TL on my team that I actually like to interact with and the one that actually listens to me. The other three: One of them is all right, but I feel like he doesn't like me and I always tread carefully around him and the other two have no clue what they're doing half the time and it drives me bonkers.

Plus, it seems like they're putting more and more pressure on me to go, go, go and if I don't, I get talked to. I've mentioned before that I have CP, and it's not always possible for me to move as fast, but I can get tasks done, just not as fast as they'd like to see.  I've told them this before and yet the pressure continues to increase and it feels like they want the impossible from me. It's incredibly frustrating 

So after a particularly tough day yesterday,  reached a final breaking point. I've decided I've taken all I can take and will be updating my resume. It was a good 4 years, but I'm ready for a new opportunity.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 24, 2020)

Have something lined up before you put in your two weeks though. 
There is a hiring frenzy in retail (around here at least), Home Depot is a good wholesome place to consider.
Good luck, it’s fucking criminal what they are putting you through.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 24, 2020)

Thanks! That's my plan. I'm off today, so I'm spending part of the day updating and re-formatting my resume, then researching a few places before I actually apply, so I may see my four year anniversary at Spot. We'll see. Will definitely look into Home Depot.


----------



## BoxCutter (May 24, 2020)

Have you talked with your ETL-HR? If so, and nothing has changed, request a meeting with the HRBP for your store. If that doesn't help, call the Hotline. This could get very messy for Spot if they don't do right by you. Good luck.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 24, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> Have you talked with your ETL-HR? If so, and nothing has changed, request a meeting with the HRBP for your store. If that doesn't help, can the Hotline. This could get very messy for Spot if they don't do right by you. Good luck.


With all due respect, that’s alot of hoops to go through to able to have decency at work in this day and age. All of the resources you mentioned are aligned to protect spot.


----------



## TheCartGuy (May 24, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Have something lined up before you put in your two weeks though.
> There is a hiring frenzy in retail (around here at least), Home Depot is a good wholesome place to consider.
> Good luck, it’s fucking criminal what they are putting you through.


As a former Home Depot employee, I can confirm they're pretty good.


----------



## BoxCutter (May 24, 2020)

Planosss said:


> With all due respect, that’s alot of hoops to go through to able to have decency at work in this day and age. All of the resources you mentioned are aligned to protect spot.


Having CP gives OP protection under ADA. @commiecorvus any advice and guidance you can supply?


----------



## Tarshitsucks (May 24, 2020)

Yes the spots terrible. They don't want you to be happy and well taken care of. Blow all of your vacation before leaving if you can stand it anymore. Then spot to kiss your ass. Try call centers,appointment setters, work at home because of covid. Don't let them treat you like garbage.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 24, 2020)

It’s disgraceful the way your leaders are treating you. Use your vacation and sick days if you can before you go, then run free and never look back. Costco is a good place to consider. Good luck!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 24, 2020)

Don’t forget about vacation, sick, & personal leave. Use it up.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 24, 2020)

You can certainly file for ADA protections, if nothing else that will keep them from messing with you for as long as it takes to find a new job.
It won't stop them from performancing you out as I discovered, if they are really determined but they will have to be really careful and it will take a while so you will have time.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 18, 2020)

What is the latest?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 18, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> What is the latest?


Have applied to Trader Joe's and Byerly's so far. Haven't heard anything from Byerly's yet, but did get word that Trader Joe's is reviewing my app! Hope to hear back in a couple weeks about an interview. Spot has kept me busy in the meantime, but still researching other places as well. 😀👍


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jun 19, 2020)

StargazerOmega said:


> Have applied to Trader Joe's and Byerly's so far. Haven't heard anything from Byerly's yet, but did get word that Trader Joe's is reviewing my app! Hope to hear back in a couple weeks about an interview. Spot has kept me busy in the meantime, but still researching other places as well. 😀👍


Good soon you will be free the spot and hopefully be happy.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 22, 2020)

Giving this a bump to say that I have an interview later today with Best Buy! I've been looking for a more tech-oriented job and this seems like a good fit. I'm excited.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 22, 2020)

Good Luck.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 22, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 22, 2020)

Break a leg!


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 22, 2020)

Good luck I hope if you get this job it doesn't burn you out like Tarshit did and treats you good. It has a almost 4 star rating on indeed and glassdoor so it might treat you good.


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 22, 2020)

May the force be with you!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 22, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 22, 2020)

Interview went pretty solid. I'm cautiously optimistic. It went quicker than expected, but so did my Target interview. I'm going to stay indifferent so I don't bank on it, only to be told no lol. I was told I'd find out within 2-3 days, so I'm hopeful I'll get good news!


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 22, 2020)

StargazerOmega said:


> Interview went pretty solid. I'm cautiously optimistic. It went quicker than expected, but so did my Target interview. I'm going to stay indifferent so I don't bank on it, only to be told no lol. I was told I'd find out within 2-3 days, so I'm hopeful I'll get good news!


Good luck man. Hopefully you will get the job and it won't be Tarshit shitty.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Oct 27, 2020)

Going from a red shirt to a blue shirt.  Best of luck!


----------

